# URL - UnknownHostException



## scoobie (8. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab probleme beim verbinden zu einem server.

Ich hab versucht folgendes zu realisieren:


```
try{
    URL url = new URL("http","www.hostname.com/library/","test.jpg");
    Image img = (Image) url.getContent();
}catch(Exception e){
    e.printStackTrace();
}
```

Also eine ganz normale URL Verbindung zu einem server auf dem ein Bild liegt, das ich mir dann downloaden will.

(hostname steht für eine gültige adresse, das hab ich vorher im Browser getestet)

Mein problem liegt darin, dass der Aufruf url.getContent(); immer eine UnknownHostException auslöst!!

Liegt das vielleicht daran das ich daheim eine DSL Verbindung und einen wireless router verwende.

Also die ip von dem Router ist 192.168.2.1 und der ist mit dem DSL modem verbunden (192.168.1.1).

Woran kann dieser Fehler liegen, und vor allem was muss ich tun um die Bilddaten von dem server zu bekommen.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

mfg Dave


----------



## Roar (8. Mai 2004)

anscheinend ist der host doch nicht richtig (www?) oder da ist tatsächlich dein router im weg, allerdings wüsste ich keinen grund wieso es deshalb nicht gehen sollte.

versuch es mal mit anderen URLs , z.b. google.de oder so. wenn es da auch nicht klappt dann check mal deine router einstellungen (oder so.. :roll: )


----------



## Scoobie (10. Mai 2004)

Also die URL stimmt ganz sicher!

Aber ich weiß nicht wie java da eigentlich eine verbindung aufbaut?

Geschieht das über ein Modem oder auf was greift java da zu bei einer URL-Verbindung?
Nachdem ich ja über den Router verbinde, geschieht das ganze über *LAN* und das muss man ja schließlich auch beim Internet Explorer einstellen.

Also versteh ich das nicht ganz wie java das macht mit dieser Verbindung, auf welche einstellungen werden da zugegriffen, wie eine http verbindung
aufgebaut wird?

Also ich bin derzeit ziemlich ratlos was ich noch machen könnte.

Das einzige was mir noch einfällt wäre eine *Socket Verbindung* über den Router zum DSL Modem ins Internet, aber wie ich sowas machen kann weiß ich nicht. 

Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob das überhaupt eine verbesserung bringt

danke trotzdem ..


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Mai 2004)

> ```
> URL url = new URL("http","www.hostname.com/library/","test.jpg");
> ```


Der Host ist nicht www.hostname.com/library/ sondern www.hostname.com.
Probier mal:

```
URL url = new URL("http","www.hostname.com","/library/test.jpg");
```


----------

